# Livraison iMac 1.25GHz



## Onra (17 Septembre 2003)

'jour à tous

Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple m'indiquant que mon iMac venait de partir de l'usine... mais elle se trouve où cette usine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quelqu'un saurait-il où se trouve-t-elle ?

Parce que vu que je ne suis pas là durant la journée et que samedi je suis à l'AE, je me demande quand est-ce que je vais réceptionner mon iMac. Voilà, si vous avez des infos n'hésitez pas...


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2003)

les imac vienne de taiwan pour plus d'info  voir ici


----------



## Onra (17 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les imac vienne de taiwan pour plus d'info  voir ici



Bon ben vu qu'il va devoir prendre l'avion, il va pas arriver aujourd'hui alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je serais vert s'il arrive samedi pdt que je suis à l'AppleExpo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Merci Mackie


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Je serais vert s'il arrive samedi pdt que je suis à l'AppleExpo



ça peu se faire


----------



## Lordwizard (17 Septembre 2003)

Normalement tu as les infos sur le livreur/livraison sur le site d'Apple Store avec ton numero de commande, sinon ils te donnent le numero a utiliser pour "tracker" ton colis...


----------



## Onra (17 Septembre 2003)

Bon, merci les gars. Je viens de regarder sur l'AppleStore et effectivement j'ai pu trouver un peu plus d'infos sur la livraison (livreur, date d'enlèvement, etc.). Par contre pas moyen de savoir quand le colis va arriver... dommage.

Je n'ai plus qu'à prendre mon mal en patience !!!
Plus que quelques jours


----------



## Laurent_G (20 Septembre 2003)

Tu aurais dû mettre mon adresse pour la livraison... je suis dispo... ;-)


----------



## Onra (22 Septembre 2003)

Laurent_G a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais dû mettre mon adresse pour la livraison... je suis dispo... ;-)



Et puis quoi encore... pour que tu me dise que tu ne l'as jamais reçu ?


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Et puis quoi encore... pour que tu me dise que tu ne l'as jamais reçu ?



Il y a moins de risque de le livrer chez moi qu'a écully


----------



## Onra (24 Septembre 2003)

Bon bah ça y est... l'iMac nouveau est arrivé. Pour le moment je ne l'ai pas encore vu car je suis au boulot. Un dernier récapitulatif des caractéristiques pour mettre l'eau à la bouche :

iMac 17"
G4 1.25GHz - 256Ko L2
160Go DD - 768Mo DDR333
GeForce FX5200 64Mo DDR
Bluetooth - Airport Extreme
Graveur DVD

Youpiiiiiiiiiiii !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Vivement ce soir


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2003)

Tu aurais du le faire livrer chez moi


----------



## Onra (25 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais du le faire livrer chez moi



Pfffff...


----------



## tornade13 (25 Septembre 2003)

Content pour toi onra essaye le vite et donne nous des premieres sensations


----------



## Onra (25 Septembre 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Content pour toi onra essaye le vite et donne nous des premieres sensations



J'attends que ça... plus que 2h30 avant de rentrer chez moi


----------



## tornade13 (25 Septembre 2003)

Quand je pense au mien que j'aurai seulement la semaine prochaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon plus on attend plus on est heureux de l'avoir,non? 
Onra je suis sur que t'aurai pu attendre encore 1 semaine ou 2


----------



## Onra (25 Septembre 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Onra je suis sur que t'aurai pu attendre encore 1 semaine ou 2



Certainement pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois que je vais garder un sourrire d'ange pendant plusieurs jours et y'a pas que moi d'ailleurs. J'ai pris quelques photos que je posterai quand j'aurai le temps.

Je vais quand même faire quelques remarques au passage. Première impression, c'est beau... que dis-je, c'est une machine MA-GNI-FIQUE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'écran semble immense. Pourtant je bosse sur un écran LCD de 17" tous les jours au boulot. Marrant... Ensuite OS X, ça c'est aussi un des points les plus impressionnants. Ca va super vite. Je rappelle quand même qu'il y a un G4 à 1,25GHz épaulé de 768Mo de ram et d'un disque de 160Go. Ca va très vite. Les fenêtre volent, bref OS X devient aussi rapide que mon NT4 sur PIV 1,5GHz du boulot.

Ensuite, iCal et Safari sont installé direct. Pas vu d'IE. Tant mieux. La version de Mac OS X est la 10.2.7 et curieusement la machine est reconnu comme un PowerMac6,1. L'intégration à mon réseau AirPort s'est faite sans souci en deux click. L'install de quelques softs est très rapide. Le lecteur optique a l'air de dépoter. Bien.

J'ai juste eu le temps de lancer un test complet d'Xbench dont voici les résultats :

 <font color="blue">
Results	109.54

	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.1.1
		System Version		10.2.7 (6R52)
		Physical RAM		768 MB
		Model		PowerMac6,1
		Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 1.25 GHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 1.25 GHz
			Bus Frequency		167 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce FX 5200
		Drive Type		ST3160023A

	CPU Test	149.02	
		GCD Loop	138.65	5.41 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	153.23	554.11 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	154.06	4.48 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	153.21	2.38 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	147.14	5.89 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	77.40	
		Computation	75.81	606.99 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	79.06	992.36 Klocks/sec, 4 threads

	Memory Test	110.08	
		System	98.44	
			Allocate	147.52	99.48 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	96.66	769.40 MB/sec
			Copy	74.90	374.51 MB/sec
		Stream	124.84	
			Copy	121.23	886.21 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	120.94	892.56 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	119.99	767.94 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	139.09	849.81 MB/sec [altivec]

	Quartz Graphics Test	118.13	
		Line	132.80	3.38 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	123.07	8.66 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	139.09	3.21 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	116.19	1.26 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	91.95	1.50 Kchars/sec

	OpenGL Graphics Test	124.30	
		Spinning Squares	124.30	86.98 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	94.95	
		Elements	94.95	30.54 refresh/sec

	Disk Test	122.71	
		Sequential	143.54	
			Uncached Write	155.00	61.70 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	143.32	55.94 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	139.51	22.09 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	137.56	55.58 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	107.16	
			Uncached Write	99.65	1.42 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	109.99	24.81 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	101.91	0.67 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	119.21	24.53 MB/sec [256K blocks]

</font>

Voilà pour le moment


----------



## UltraFloodeur (25 Septembre 2003)

Veinard


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Veinard



Bof ... Hors du BiG5, point de salut !


----------



## Onra (25 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Veinard



Je sais, je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












PS: même pour poster ça va plus vite !
PS2: et je vous dis pas tout ce que la machine fait en même temps !


----------



## Onra (25 Septembre 2003)

Bench UT2003 MacBidouille : (1024*768 car c'est la plus haute résolution supportée par l'iMac)

<font color="blue">
flyby-antalus
Score: 48.634354
Min FPS: 25.081675
Average FPS: 49.026867
Max FPS: 190.274796

flyby-asbestos
Score: 57.638733
Min FPS: 23.131226
Average FPS: 59.944557 
Max FPS: 212.118912

flyby-citadel
Score: 39.288582
Min FPS: 10.484894
Average FPS: 39.196701
Max FPS: 121.085121

botmatch-antalus
Score: 10.909551
Min FPS: 5.514413
Average FPS: 10.905704 
Max FPS: 32.819778

botmatch-asbestos
Score: 17.609917
Min FPS: 7.452053
Average FPS: 17.608032
Max FPS: 46.758842

botmatch-anubis
Score: 19.707279
Min FPS: 7.599905
Average FPS: 19.691093
Max FPS: 42.845531

botmatch-citadel
Score: 12.813364
Min FPS: 4.894659
Average FPS: 12.799053 
Max FPS: 35.080894
</font>

Voilà, en espérant ne pas m'être planté dans les copiers/collers à cette heure tardive.


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2003)

Encore debout à cette heure ?

Bien pour tes benchs, ça n'a pas l'air de faire beaucoup d'image/s ... J'espère que je verrais ça bientôt.


----------



## Onra (25 Septembre 2003)

Bench UT2003 (suite)


Comparaison avec les tests de Barefeats :






Mon iMac obtient une moyenne de  *55* frames avec sa  *GeForce FX5200* 
(Average FPS flyby-antalus + Average FPS flyby-asbestos divisé par deux)

L'autre graph de Barefeats ne dit pas a partir de quel botmatch ils ont tiré les chiffres. Je trouve que l'iMac s'en sort bien


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Bench UT2003 (suite)
> 
> 
> Comparaison avec les tests de Barefeats :
> ...



Sauf que le PIV 3Ghz et Radéon 9800 coûte pas plus cher que ton iMac pour 4 fois plus de frames ...


----------



## UltraFloodeur (26 Septembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> PS: même pour poster ça va plus vite !











 Moi qui croyait que seul le pentium4 accélérait internet !


----------



## UltraFloodeur (26 Septembre 2003)

On m'aurait menti ?


----------



## lebarron (26 Septembre 2003)

J'ai bien lu version 10.2.7 ?


----------



## Onra (26 Septembre 2003)

lebarron a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien lu version 10.2.7 ?



oui


----------



## Onra (26 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que le PIV 3Ghz et Radéon 9800 coûte pas plus cher que ton iMac pour 4 fois plus de frames ...



Sauf que j'avais pas envie d'un PC. Si j'en avais envie j'en aurais acheter un !
Ensuite c'est idiot comme réflexion. D'abord parce que ce n'est pas vrai, ensuite parce qu'il n'existe aucun PC comparable à l'iMac.

En tout cas, tu es loin d'imaginer à quelle point cette machine est merveilleuse... c'est flagrant. Sinon, tu arrêterais de répéter ce genre de réflexions débiles et inutiles.

Faudrais peut-être que tu comprennes que tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'un octoprocesseur à 50GHz et 1To de ram, avec dix carte ATI FireGL 99000 avec 1024Mo de DDR II pour jouer à un simple jeu de stratégie qui pilotent un écran de 104".

Alors, c'est pour quand l'octo-G10   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Il me semblait que tu savais qu'il y même des professionels qui travaillent encore avec de simple Pentium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Evite de polluer les sujets avec ces réflexions qui n'aident personne.


----------



## lebarron (26 Septembre 2003)

Pas besoin de la 10.2.8 alors ??


----------



## Onra (26 Septembre 2003)

lebarron a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de la 10.2.8 alors ??



Faut croire que non


----------



## lebarron (26 Septembre 2003)

Je me souviens avoir eu un bon de reduction pour passer de Os8 à Os9, l'as tu pour Panther ?


----------



## Onra (26 Septembre 2003)

lebarron a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens avoir eu un bon de reduction pour passer de Os8 à Os9, l'as tu pour Panther ?



Effectivement j'ai des preuves d'achat Jaguar qui sont fournies avec... Ils pensent peut-être à une mise à jour dans un futur proche ?

Ca serait cool


----------



## iVan (26 Septembre 2003)

Onra, ton message ressemble à de la pub... à moins que ça en soit!
Ciao


----------



## lebarron (26 Septembre 2003)

L'attente d'un nouvel OS peut être une raison d'un report d'achat afin d'avoir ce nouvel OS gratuit, d'ou l'interêt d'avoir cette carotte qu'est une reduc


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement j'ai des preuves d'achat Jaguar qui sont fournies avec... Ils pensent peut-être à une mise à jour dans un futur proche ?
> 
> Ca serait cool



T'inquiète pas, on en a tous des tonnes de preuves d'achat ! On les collectionne !!! Par contre ça n'a jamais servi à quoi que se soit !


----------



## Steevy (26 Septembre 2003)

Dites-moi, de quel processeur s'agit-il du 7447 des powerbooks ou de celui d'avant ?

Onra, alors est-il véloce cet iMac ?

L'écran est-il de bonne qualité ?

le son est comment ?

ouf en voilà des questions existentielles !


----------



## minime (26 Septembre 2003)

Steevy a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi, de quel processeur s'agit-il du 7447 des powerbooks ou de celui d'avant ?



Celui d'avant (because 256K on-chip level 2 cache).


----------



## Onra (26 Septembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Celui d'avant (because 256K on-chip level 2 cache).



Exact... d'ailleurs un peu plus haut dans les résultats de xbench on voit plus de détails.



			
				Steevy a dit:
			
		

> Onra, alors est-il véloce cet iMac ?
> 
> L'écran est-il de bonne qualité ?



Oui il est globalement très rapide. Du moins, on a jamais l'impression d'attendre. Les fenêtres s'ouvrent très rapidement, word est enfin réactif... ça va très vite. Aqua devient réellement très agréable et on prend la pleine mesure de cette interface.

Pour ce qui est de l'écran, je le trouve superbe. Mieux que celui de mon iBook, mieux que mon 17" HP de mon boulot. Il est très lumineux et les couleurs sont superbes. Rien à redire de ce côté là, c'est de la bonne came. Peut-être pas ce qui se fait de mieux mais c'est quand même dans le haut du pavé.

Pour le moment d'ailleurs, je ne m'y suis touours pas habitué. Car même si je bosse toute la journée sur un 17" LCD, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un écran gigantesque quand j'utilise l'iMac le soir. Le panoramique c'est quand même vachement bien. Je crois que je n'achèterai plus jamais d'écran 4/3.



			
				Steevy a dit:
			
		

> le son est comment ?



Le son est bien mais sans plus. Le fabricant des enceintes boules est Harman Kardon. Et on voit tout de suite que l'on a à faire à des enceintes de qualité, ce qui est assez peu courant pour un ordinateur.

Cependant, ces enceintes devraient être accompagnées d'un caisson de basse. Car au niveau des graves, c'est vraiment pas ça. Mais j'insiste sur le fait que c'est tout à fait normal. Ca n'enlève rien à la qualité des enceintes boules. Faut juste rajouter un iSub si on écoute souvent de la musique. Sinon, elles ont la pêche ! ce qui est assez impressionnant d'ailleurs.

Voilà, en tout cas je le dis et je le répète, c'est une machine ma-gni-fique !!! De tous les points de vue


----------



## Arthemus (27 Septembre 2003)

Ce que tu dis me fait franchement mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'hésite à succomber à court/moyen terme pour cette machine ou serrer les dents encore plus longtemps pour carrément passer à un petit G5.

Tes descriptions me font franchement envie, mais il reste un aspect (un seul) qui m'effrait encore.
C'est cette p.... de carte graphique à 2 francs qui sera completement et définitivement dépassée pour les futurs gros jeux qui sortiront.

D'un autre coté, je ne suis pas un fou des jeux mais un petit de temps en temps, j'aimerai bien.

Le coeur me dit de prendre un G5, même un 1.6 mais avec la carte ati, la raison (et le portefeuille !!!) me dit de prendre l'imac.

Je souffre


----------



## Arthemus (27 Septembre 2003)

Peut être as tu eu l'occasion de le tester avec un jeu "un peu musclé" ?

Sinon je crois que je vais m'acheter un PC.

Mais non je déconne


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je n'achèterai plus jamais d'écran 4/3.



Ca y est ! il a enfin compris !!!


----------



## Laurent_G (27 Septembre 2003)




----------



## kitetrip (28 Septembre 2003)

> Oui il est globalement très rapide. Du moins, on a jamais l'impression d'attendre. Les fenêtres s'ouvrent très rapidement, word est enfin réactif... ça va très vite. Aqua devient réellement très agréable et on prend la pleine mesure de cette interface.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'écran, je le trouve superbe. Mieux que celui de mon iBook, mieux que mon 17" HP de mon boulot. Il est très lumineux et les couleurs sont superbes. Rien à redire de ce côté là, c'est de la bonne came. Peut-être pas ce qui se fait de mieux mais c'est quand même dans le haut du pavé.
> 
> Pour le moment d'ailleurs, je ne m'y suis touours pas habitué. Car même si je bosse toute la journée sur un 17" LCD, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un écran gigantesque quand j'utilise l'iMac le soir. Le panoramique c'est quand même vachement bien. Je crois que je n'achèterai plus jamais d'écran 4/3.



Bon, normalement je reçois le mien lundi ou mardi (mais je serais là que le week-end pour le prendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).... alors arreter de me faire baver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Pour info, j'ai pris la config 17" de base :
iMac G4 1.25Ghz
256 Mo RAM PC2700
80Go Ultra-ATA100
Sans Bluetooth (bouh !)

Bon, vivement la semaine prochaine...


----------



## decoris (28 Septembre 2003)

alors onra, depuis quand n'as tu plus été sur ton ibook????


----------



## Onra (29 Septembre 2003)

Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> Tes descriptions me font franchement envie, mais il reste un aspect (un seul) qui m'effrait encore.
> C'est cette p.... de carte graphique à 2 francs qui sera completement et définitivement dépassée pour les futurs gros jeux qui sortiront.



Tu sais cette carte n'est peut-être pas la plus en vogue ni la plus performante mais elle dispose des dernières technos, ce qui permet au moins de pouvoir l'utiliser dans les jeux de ces prochains mois.

Pour le moment elle permet de jouer à tous les derniers jeux sans se poser de questions pour les réglages : tout au max ou pas ?

Pour moi qui ne joue que de temps en temps et pour ma femme qui est l'utilisatrice principale de la machine, la carte est amplement suffisante.



			
				Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> Le coeur me dit de prendre un G5, même un 1.6 mais avec la carte ati, la raison (et le portefeuille !!!) me dit de prendre l'imac.



Moi je te conseillerai de ne pas te saigner maintenant. Prends un iMac maintenant et tu seras aux anges... et dans un an ou deux, tu pourras changer ta machine par un PowerMac G5 bi-pro à 3GHz et un écran de 20" pour un prix plus raisonnable.

En attendant, tu pourras bénéficier d'une machine superbe, qui suffit amplement à une utilisation courante* !

Bien sûr, si comme Melaure tu fais du calcul matriciel, aux éléments finis ou de la mécanique des fluides à longueur de journée il te faut au moins deux écrans de 23" et un bi-pro G5 avec 16Go de ram et une Radeon 9800**



*mail, web, mp3, dvd, divx, montage video et audio familial, photo numérique, jeux familiaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**ben oui, faut que la machine puisse en même temps surfer pour qu'il puisse poster et atteindre les 10000 posts !


----------



## Arthemus (29 Septembre 2003)

Ta réponse est pleine de bon sens.

Pourquoi je souffre alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca doit être mon coté sal gosse qui veut avoir le plus gros jouet du magasin.

Mais plus sérieusement, l'usage que je compte faire de ma machine est très proche de la tienne.
JE relis ce que tu écris et c'est même carrément la même chose.
On ne vivrait pas ensemble par hasard ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon il me reste une possibilité. Me mettre à la mécanique des fluide pour justifier l'achat d'un bi-2ghz


----------



## Steevy (29 Septembre 2003)

J'ai le même dilemme auquel je rajoute le choix du powermac G4 1.25 et de l'eMac - je ratisse la rge mais je ne sais pas quoi faire !!!
se faire plaisir ou ne pas trop dépenser pour pouvoir changer plus souvent !!


----------



## Arthemus (29 Septembre 2003)

Et bien on n'est pas dans la merde !


----------



## Steevy (29 Septembre 2003)

Tu l'as dit B...i !!!!!

Je viens de voir le nouveau PowerBook 15" et j'ai bien envie de le rajouter à ma liste mais là alors le budget, il saute et j'ai plus qu'à manger des patates pendant 1 an.


----------



## Onra (29 Septembre 2003)

Je crois que l'important est de bien cerner son besoin. Les machines Apple sont toutes très tentantes. Pour ma part je dirai que l'iMac est peut-être même plus alléchant qu'un PowerMac G5 à cause de son design beaucoup plus sobre (du G5 bien sûr).

Cependant, l'iMac G4 est réellement plaisant à utiliser. Rien que l'utilisation d'OS X montre que la machine est faite pour ça car ça va très vite. On a pas du tout l'impression d'avoir un système sclérosé comme sur mon p'tit iceBook. Et je pense qu'avec Panther ça devrait être encore mieux.

J'ajouterai que les perfs en OpenGL dans Panther sont  environ 30% plus élevée que sous Jaguar. Certains diront sûrement qu'il n'y pas de mal à augmenter d'autant les perfs vu que c'est un des points faible de Jaguar... Et puis la ram peut-être étendu à 2Go ce qui est déjà pas mal !

Bref, si l'ergonomie, le design, l'encombrement et la consommation électrique sont des points importants dans votre choix, alors l'iMac est une machine idéale pour vous...


----------



## decoris (30 Septembre 2003)

Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> Sinon il me reste une possibilité. Me mettre à la mécanique des fluide pour justifier l'achat d'un bi-2ghz



t'es fou??? c'est horrible comme matière!!! j'échangerais bien un Bi-G5 contre un imac pour ne plus avoir à l'étudier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non, en fait non...


----------



## Arthemus (30 Septembre 2003)

trop tard, c'est dit


----------



## Steevy (30 Septembre 2003)

Je crois en la parole du sage Onra !

Je pense que je vais opter pour l'imac car il représente le mac dans toute sa splandeur, une machine dont on tombe amoureux. Mais les forums sont tellement pleins de gens qui se plaignent que l'on a l'impression que si on ne prends pas un G5 bi 2 on va être largués. 
La question qu'il me reste quand même c'est la qualité de l'écran 17" de l'imac, ont-ils améliorés sur cette révision. La question a déjà été posée sur les forums mais les réponses de gens le possédant assez rares.
Onra, si tu le trouve super, quel élément de comparaison as-tu
merci d'avance

un converti


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire de ta machine : pour faire du traitement de texte, du net et écouter des MP3, le biG5 me paraît surdimensionné


----------



## lebarron (30 Septembre 2003)

Bonsoir
A 10% près à chaque fois que j'ai acheté un Mac c'etait cette gamme de prix du LC 640 au PowerPC en passant par le G3 et maintenant le G4, avec toujours un plus (cette fois le graveur de Dvd) c'est comme les voitures avec la clim l'ABS ect.. proposé en série et non plus en option, vient ensuite la puissance et le look, 4x4, urbaine ou sportive et le dernier arbitre les finances.
C'est vrais avec un ordi pas de limitation de vitesse à 130 !!!!


----------



## Onra (30 Septembre 2003)

Steevy a dit:
			
		

> Onra, si tu le trouve super, quel élément de comparaison as-tu



Uniquement le 17" LCD de mon boulot que j'utilise tous les jours toute la journée. Il est de marque HP et était vendu très cher lorsque l'on a fait son acquisition il y a bientôt deux ans. Sinon, le 12" de mon iBook.

Par rapport à ces deux écrans, je le trouve superbe


----------



## Steevy (30 Septembre 2003)

C'est impressionnant alors parceque j'ai un iBook ice et le 12" est petit mais de très bonne qualité alors si celui de l'iMac est mieux !!!


----------



## Arthemus (30 Septembre 2003)

Onra, peux tu faire un petit test pour moi ou me donner l'info si tu l'as.
Un truc tout bête: A quelle vitesse tu exportes un CD audio vers itunes en AAC.
Avec mon valeureux G3 500 quand je dépasse les X3, je saute de joie !
J'ai lu qu'un G5 bi-2Ghz montait à X 45 !!!!

Alors quid de l'imac ?

Merci de l'info


----------



## Onra (30 Septembre 2003)

Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> Onra, peux tu faire un petit test pour moi ou me donner l'info si tu l'as.
> Un truc tout bête: A quelle vitesse tu exportes un CD audio vers itunes en AAC.
> Avec mon valeureux G3 500 quand je dépasse les X3, je saute de joie !
> J'ai lu qu'un G5 bi-2Ghz montait à X 45 !!!!
> ...



Effectivement, je n'ai même pas essayé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, je ferrai un test ce soir vite fait...


----------



## Arthemus (30 Septembre 2003)

Tu peux pas rentrer chez toi à l'heure du déjeuner ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aller quoi soit sympa !


----------



## Onra (30 Septembre 2003)

Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas rentrer chez toi à l'heure du déjeuner ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et non... je bosse à 50km de mon domicile !
Donc c'est un peu dur. Mais promis, je vais importer un cd ce soir pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre.

Mais j'imagine déjà que l'importation va être limité par le superdrive.


----------



## Arthemus (30 Septembre 2003)

oui mais ça sera déjà interessant.

Et pour avoir cette info, il te suffit une ou deux chansons pour voir à combien ça tourne.
Pas la peine de t'ennuyer à importer un CD entier !


----------



## tornade13 (1 Octobre 2003)

Salut a tous
Je rejoins Onra et partage le meme bonhneur que lui, mon nouvel imac est enfin la, bon j'ai la taille en dessous 15p 1ghz mais c'est une merveille cette machine plus rapide que mon emac 700 et y'a pas photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais juste pour confirmer c'est le silence Total  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du pur bonhneur....


----------



## Onra (1 Octobre 2003)

Voici quelques complements d'informations sur les perfs de l'iMac. Le reboot apres installation d'iChatAV s'est fait en 72 secondes, les effets d'iTunes tournent a environ 63 frames/s. Avec le superdrive, l'import d'un cd en AAC haute qualite se fait en 13/14x... ca change de mon iBook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement Panther et ce sera la cerise sur le gateau


----------



## Arthemus (1 Octobre 2003)

qd tu dis haute qualité pour le AAC, c'est du combien ?
En tout cas merci de ces chiffres !


----------



## Laurent_G (1 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement le 17" LCD de mon boulot que j'utilise tous les jours toute la journée.



Ne le croyez pas.... il fait plein de pauses café ... il n'est pas devant toute la journée...


----------



## Onra (1 Octobre 2003)

Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> qd tu dis haute qualité pour le AAC, c'est du combien ?



Dans les préférences d'iTunes section import, la "haute qualité" est le réglage par défaut, soit 128kb. En mp3 ce réglage était fixé à 160kb il me semble.

En discutant avec un possesseur d'iBook 900 hier soir, il m'a dit qu'il importait à 8/9x avec un lecteur combo. Donc je pense que le facteur limitatif ici c'est le superdrive.

En tout cas, j'ai un critère très simple pour tout ce qui est vitesse, autonomie, etc. Par exemple, je considère qu'un téléphone portable a une bonne autonomie quand j'arrive à oublier la dernière fois que je l'ai chargé. Même chose pour l'import de cd dans iTunes, l'import que j'ai fait a été suffisament rapide pour que je n'ai pas le temps de me dire "c'est pas encore fini ???". Donc je trouve l'import suffisement rapide, ce qui est bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas merci de ces chiffres !



De rien. Si tu as d'autres questions ou si tu veux que je test autre chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il reste une chose que je n'ai pas testé, c'est le cassage de clé avec le challenge RSA RC5-72. Faudrait que je lance le client pour voir si ça va vite


----------



## Onra (1 Octobre 2003)

Laurent_G a dit:
			
		

> Ne le croyez pas.... il fait plein de pauses café ... il n'est pas devant toute la journée...



M'enfin


----------



## vinz (2 Octobre 2003)

et la mauvaise nouvelle du jour :
"Cher client,

Nous vous remercions de lintérêt que vous portez à notre marque.

Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est sortie 
de production. Cependant, nous rencontrons un délai denviron 3-4 jours 
ouvrables ( en plus de la periode de 3/5 jours ouvrables habituels) 
sur la livraison.

Nous nous excusons pour tout désagrément que cela puisse 
vous causer et nous assurons de faire de notre mieux pour vous 
livrer au plus vite.

Sincères salutations
Apple store"

Ca enerve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et le tracking qui indique toujours "Shangai"... ca sent pas bon du tout !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben y a des jours comme ca... on ferait mieux de rester couché !

"Le cher client" qui va devoir se mettre au yoga pour redevenir Zen...


----------



## decoris (6 Octobre 2003)

Steevy a dit:
			
		

> C'est impressionnant alors parceque j'ai un iBook ice et le 12" est petit mais de très bonne qualité alors si celui de l'iMac est mieux !!!



l'écran de l'imac est BIEN meilleur que l'écran de l'ibook!!!!!
la différence est incroyable, tu auras tout le temps l'impression que l'écran de ton ibook est sombre et terne, tellement l'écran de l'imac est lumineux...


----------



## ederntal (6 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> l'écran de l'imac est BIEN meilleur que l'écran de l'ibook!!!!!
> la différence est incroyable, tu auras tout le temps l'impression que l'écran de ton ibook est sombre et terne, tellement l'écran de l'imac est lumineux...


je confirma 1000 fois...
j'ai depuis 2 semaines un eMac chez moi en + de l'ibook... et bien c'est le jour et la nuit!


----------



## myckmack (6 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> je confirma 1000 fois...
> j'ai depuis 2 semaines un eMac chez moi en + de l'ibook... et bien c'est le jour et la nuit!


eMac ou iMac ?


----------



## Steevy (6 Octobre 2003)

Bon ben j'ai craqué !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









j'ai commandé le 15" 1GHz, je trouve que 600 euros de plus pour le 17 ça fait un peu beaucoup (et surtout ça fait trop pour moi)
j'ai hâte j'ai hâte j'ai hâte


----------



## Onra (6 Octobre 2003)

Steevy a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'ai craqué !!!!



Du tonnerre ce nouvel iMac !!!


----------



## Arthemus (6 Octobre 2003)

Onra, tu es le fils caché de steeve, et tu bosses en soumarin pour relancer les ventes d'imac.

Avoue, tu es démasqué !


----------



## Onra (7 Octobre 2003)

Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> Onra, tu es le fils caché de steeve, et tu bosses en soumarin pour relancer les ventes d'imac.
> 
> Avoue, tu es démasqué !



Noon, non... fallait pas le dire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu as brisé ma couverture !!!


----------



## Skaara (8 Octobre 2003)

Bonsoir

J'aurais juste une petite question: j'ai donc reçu mon iMac 17" la semaine dernière. J'en suis hyper contente! Ca me change de mon iBook. L'écran est comme vous l'avez dit géant mais on s'y fait très vite.

Par contre, j'ai un petit soucis: mon ventilo tourne en permanance, ce qui rend l'iMac bruyant (de l'air chaud sort tout le temps des "trous" situés sur le haut de la boule).Avez vous constaté la même chose?

Sinon, je souhaite à tout le monde de pouvoir se faire un tel cadeau!


----------



## lebarron (9 Octobre 2003)

Confirmation de mon achat aujour'hui.
Peut être avec Panther installé?


----------



## iVan (9 Octobre 2003)

C'est vrai, cette euphorie d'Onra, ça fait "pub" ! 
Anguille sous roche ? 
Cheval de Troye ?
Puce à l'oreille !


----------



## ederntal (9 Octobre 2003)

lebarron a dit:
			
		

> Confirmation de mon achat aujour'hui.
> Peut être avec Panther installé?



non non sa m'etonnerai mais avec une reduc. pour l'avoir a 30


----------



## Onra (9 Octobre 2003)

Skaara a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, j'ai un petit soucis: mon ventilo tourne en permanance, ce qui rend l'iMac bruyant (de l'air chaud sort tout le temps des "trous" situés sur le haut de la boule).Avez vous constaté la même chose?



Oui j'ai constaté la même chose... quand à savoir si c'est normal ou pas. Avec le mien, l'air n'est pas très chaud donc pas forcément utile.

Je pense que c'est l'OS qui s'occupe de faire tourner les ventilos. Depuis 10.2.7 je trouve que sur mon iBook 500 les ventilos tournent tout le temps alors qu'avant je ne les avais entendu !!!

Pour le moment je surveille...


----------



## Onra (9 Octobre 2003)

lebarron a dit:
			
		

> Confirmation de mon achat aujour'hui.
> Peut être avec Panther installé?



Achat à partir du 8 octobre -&gt; Panther gratuit
Achat depuis l'AppleExpo (en gros) -&gt; geste commercial, _i.e._ Panther à 30

Félicitation pour ton iMac


----------



## ederntal (9 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Achat à partir du 8 octobre -&gt; Panther gratuit
> Achat depuis l'AppleExpo (en gros) -&gt; geste commercial, _i.e._ Panther à 30
> 
> Félicitation pour ton iMac



Non, non, non...

Apres le 8 octobre : 30 euros
Un peu avant, soit depuis l'apple expo : geste commercial (30 euros aussi d'après macbidouille)

Ce qui est "gratuit" c'est 30 euros mini ;-)


----------



## Onra (9 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, non...



Sssssssssi*








*Réplique du film _Astérix &amp; Obélix Mission Cléopatre_


----------



## Skaara (9 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai constaté la même chose... quand à savoir si c'est normal ou pas. Avec le mien, l'air n'est pas très chaud donc pas forcément utile.
> 
> Je pense que c'est l'OS qui s'occupe de faire tourner les ventilos. Depuis 10.2.7 je trouve que sur mon iBook 500 les ventilos tournent tout le temps alors qu'avant je ne les avais entendu !!!
> 
> Pour le moment je surveille...



Chez moi non plus l'air n'est pas très chaud... mais quand même, le fait quele ventilo tourne en permanance le rend "bruyant" (enfin, tout est relatif...)

Disons que ce qui m'inquiétais était que j'avais lu que les ventilo ne se mettait que rarement à tourner et que l'iMac était l'ordi le plus silencieux...

Quant à mon iBook, ma MàJ en 10.2.8 n&amp; strictmeent rien changé: les ventilos ne se déclenchent pas souvent.


----------



## lebarron (18 Octobre 2003)

Bonsoir
Voila il est arrivé,un régal,tout est parfait.
Seul problème, les connexions se trouvant à l'arriere le cable du clavier est peut court pour ma disposition et les fils de mon casque egalement.Je ne sais pas si une rallonge usb est conseillé.


----------



## tornade13 (18 Octobre 2003)

lebarron a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si une rallonge usb est conseillé.


Pas de probeme pour la rallonge je m'en sert aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ceux qui trouve leur iMAc (bruyant) je ne les
 comprend pas c'est hyper silencieux mon ventilo tourne en permanence...
J'ai eu un imac G3 350 indigo (sans ventilo) aucun bruit a part le DD
J'ai eu un eMac G4 700 un boucan d'enfer
Et la iMAc 15  1Ghz silencieux presque comme mon indigo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le seul truc que j'entend c'est mon DD FW externe qui siffle legerement...


----------



## myckmack (18 Octobre 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de probeme pour la rallonge je m'en sert aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas bruyant. Ce n'est pas silencieux. C'est entre les deux.


----------



## lebarron (18 Octobre 2003)

Le bruit....le DD de mon iMac 400 en fait plus,j'entend le leger souffle du ventilo,se plaindre revient à couper les cheveux en quatre à la puissance 10.
Merci pour l'info sur la rallonge


----------



## tornade13 (18 Octobre 2003)

lebarron a dit:
			
		

> se plaindre revient à couper les cheveux en quatre à la puissance 10.
> Merci pour l'info sur la rallonge


SAns commentaire


----------

